# Murray Carter videos



## Michi (Jan 22, 2020)

I just stumbled across this. Looks like the Carter sharpening videos are now available on YouTube:


----------



## Walla (Jan 22, 2020)

They've been up for a week or two...seems after his conversion to nanohone he could not continue to sell them...

Take care

Jeff


----------



## Uncle Mike (Jan 22, 2020)

Just bought the newest one a couple of months ago. Now he’s a shill for high priced “system” and the videos are free. 

I like his 7 step method, but have a question. He does all the sharpening on the coarser (1000 King) stone and really just strops with trailing strokes on the finer (5000 King) stone. Is this how most people here do it?

I like his method and his emphasis on skill and technique over expensive equipment (ironic much?), but his videos are deadly boring. I can’t watch more than about 15 minutes without falling asleep.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 22, 2020)

Walla said:


> They've been up for a week or two...seems after his conversion to nanohone he could not continue to sell them...
> 
> Take care
> 
> Jeff


Can you elaborate?


----------



## DisconnectedAG (Jan 23, 2020)

Uncle Mike said:


> Just bought the newest one a couple of months ago. Now he’s a shill for high priced “system” and the videos are free.
> 
> I like his 7 step method, but have a question. He does all the sharpening on the coarser (1000 King) stone and really just strops with trailing strokes on the finer (5000 King) stone. Is this how most people here do it?
> 
> I like his method and his emphasis on skill and technique over expensive equipment (ironic much?), but his videos are deadly boring. I can’t watch more than about 15 minutes without falling asleep.


Yes, this will be the way most sharpeners go about it. You should be able to cut to your standard of choice on the 1k. Everything above that is mostly refining the edge, not raising big burrs. (by cut to standard of choice I mean pass whatever test you prefer. Newspaper/tissue/gomato/onion etc...


----------



## Walla (Jan 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Can you elaborate?


After deciding to abandon his two stone technique in favor of nanohone system...he could no longer sell a video that is based on two stones that are not nanohone...


----------



## labor of love (Jan 23, 2020)

Okay, I miss that part. These sharpening videos used to be for sale?


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 23, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Okay, I miss that part. These sharpening videos used to be for sale?


I'm sure they were nice little earners until Murray decided to sellout to the big boys and shill their overpriced sharpening systems


----------



## Matus (Jan 23, 2020)

I think that one of the reasons to make them available was falling sales. I would be surprised if Nanohone had anything to do with it.


----------



## Michi (Jan 23, 2020)

Matus said:


> I think that one of the reasons to make them available was falling sales. I would be surprised if Nanohone had anything to do with it.


I agree. No need for conspiracies here. With so many sharpening tutorials available for free, getting someone to pay for this would have become impossibly hard.
It makes sense to give them away to generate at least some good will and publicity.


----------



## Caleb Cox (Jan 23, 2020)

It wouldn't be at all unfeasible for a collaboration between Murray and Nanohone to have some exclusivity written into its contract, and this would in no way be a conspiracy. People can and do pay for sharpening information, if they trust the source, since the bottomless bucket of the internet contains a lot of bad info too.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Jan 23, 2020)

According to Carter marketing materials Murray is the founder of Nanohone. Thats stretching the truth by quite some margin.


----------



## Matus (Jan 23, 2020)

No need to speculate of you ask me - tbe video is good IMO and approaches the task at hand with a slightly different angle without making it look like a rocket science. I actually bought the DVD when I was starting back in 2013 (give or take) and found it helpful.

As anyone else making their own living - Murray is a business man, but he has put a lot of helpful and interesting information online - plus he is kickstarting a whole generation of knifemakers and that is pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Jan 23, 2020)

Matus said:


> No need to speculate of you ask me - tbe video is good IMO and approaches the task at hand with a slightly different angle without making it look like a rocket science. I actually bought the DVD when I was starting back in 2013 (give or take) and found it helpful.
> 
> As anyone else making their own living - Murray is a business man, but he has put a lot of helpful and interesting information online - plus he is kickstarting a whole generation of knifemakers and that is pretty cool if you as me.


And I would add to what @Matus said that he makes excellent knives, regardless of how you feel about his sales and marketing. Not every one is perfect and they are not for everyone, but generally speaking they are superb knives.


----------



## vicv (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree with the above and think a little slack should be given. He clearly states two king stones or a cinder block and a piece of cardboard will sharpen a knife with the right skills and he's absolutely right. He now feels the nanohone system is better. Which of course it is. I've never used it but I'm sure they're better stones. And the base thing is a good idea. Too much for me and I already have the stuff I need. But I do not believe he is a shill or sellout. He's found a better product and he's letting people know it's available from him. Never have I heard him say you need this now


----------



## GoodMagic (Jan 23, 2020)

I agree. Murray’s video is very good albeit a bit long winded. Nice of him to put it out there.


----------



## vicv (Jan 23, 2020)

@Michi. I did see that last week and as others have said it probably wasn't selling anymore. It was a great video when it came out and it's a great video now. Between him and Peter Nowlan I've learned enough to become a proficient sharpener and develop my own style. The only thing Mr Carter and I disagree on is the 1k stone. That is a fine stone and a waste of time to start sharpening a dull knife on


----------



## captaincaed (Jan 25, 2020)

One thing I really wish this included in the first 30" was deburring between stones. You can get away without doing it on his knives since they're clean White steel that he's heat treated to be easier to sharpen. My experiences with other steels tell me that I shouldn't skip that step. That and the half dozen other knife makers who recommend it.

Otherwise yes, a really solid course in fundamentals. Not sure why I was griping first. It's a great vid and well structured.


----------



## Sailor (Jan 25, 2020)

This is Peter, VIVC thank you. I’ve always enjoyed Murray’s videos, as a matter of fact I enjoy most sharpening videos. I have a feeling that behind the scenes, Murray uses a grinding wheel before the 1K King stone. I think in his videos he wanted to demonstrate the importance of technique and keeping it simple. (I remember emailing him once and telling him that his parents best friends brought me knives to sharpen. (Murray is from my home town). I wasn’t expecting much of a reply but all he did was send me a link to his DVD’s, that’s it. I found that to be ignorant so I stopped watching him.) I do believe of course that he is extremely talented. I also think that all of his videos, including the newest ones with Nano Hone pale in comparison to Jon’s instructional videos.


----------



## vicv (Jan 25, 2020)

You're welcome. Maybe I'll give Jon's videos another go. Just never worked for me. Yes Murray can come off as a bit arrogant at times...... But also quite amusing. Especially when he had that battle with the razor sharpening guy


----------



## lemeneid (Jan 25, 2020)

Ok, so all I got out of this is Murray becoming the equivalent to Marco Pierre White and his Knorr stock cubes.


----------



## Midsummer (Jan 25, 2020)

Few people has Murrays experience and/or credentials (7th generation Japanese blacksmith and Master American bladesmith), sharpened over 50,00 knives. Those experience and credentials do not necessarily make him right. But his observations and techniques deserve deliberate consideration. An hour and a half well spent. Thanks Michi..


----------



## Towerguy (Jan 28, 2020)

thebradleycrew said:


> And I would add to what @Matus said that he makes excellent knives, regardless of how you feel about his sales and marketing. Not every one is perfect and they are not for everyone, but generally speaking they are superb knives.


Indeed they are. I just purchased a neck knife from him, and it is a real winner. Worth every cent I paid for it.


----------



## vicv (Jan 29, 2020)

Always wanted one of those


----------



## waruixd (Jan 30, 2020)

Some of the best videos. Great theory and easy to follow.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 31, 2020)

Advanced Blade Sharpening Fundamentals


----------

